# Duyuru > Kültür >  200 bin Euro'ya Montblanc kalem alanlar kimler?

## bozok

*200 bin Euro’ya Montblanc kalem alanlar kimler?*



Kullanıcıları arasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ile Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın da bulunuyor

06 Aralık 2009 / 10:27


BAşKANLARIN, işadamlarının ve ünlülerin kullandığı dünyaca ünlü dolmakalem, mücevher ve deri üreticisi Montblanc, Türkiye'deki butik sayısını 1'den 5'e çıkaracak. Türkiye'de 17 yıldır faaliyette bulunan Montblanc'ın kullanıcıları arasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Cem Yılmaz, Meltem Cumbul, Kıvanç Tatlıtuğ gibi isimler bulunuyor. Elmas işlemeli setlerinin fiyatı 1 milyon dolara kadar çıkan Montblanc'ın Türkiye'de ulaştığı fiyat rekorunun 200 bin Euro olduğu belirlendi. 

*Türkiye önemli pazar* 

Montblanc'ın satıştan sorumlu Başkan Yardımcısı Sönke Tornieporth, Türkiye'nin önemli pazarlarından biri olduğunu belirterek, “Krize karşın satışlarımız düşmedi. Krizde insanlar kaliteye daha fazla önem veriyor. Lüks eğiliminin olduğu Türkiye'de butik sayımızı, üç yıl içinde 5'e çıkarmayı hedefliyoruz” dedi. Tornieporth, Türkiye'de 1990'lı yıllarda faaliyete başladıklarını ve kriz nedeniyle kapattıkları butiklerini geçen yıl açtıklarını vurguladı. Tornieporth, şöyle konuştu: “Dünyada 350 butiğimiz var, bunlardan biri de İstanbul Nişantaşı'nda. ünceki butikler krizde kapatılsa da bu proje de geçen yıl kriz döneminde başladı. Kriz lüks tüketimi çok fazla etkilemiyor. Buna uzun vadeli bir proje olarak bakıyoruz. Türkiye nüfusu ve potansiyeliyle bizim için önemli bir ülke. Ama üretim yönünde Türkiye'ye yönelik şu anda bir projemiz yok. Kalemleri Almanya'da, saatleri İsviçre'de, deri ve mücevherleri de İtalya'da ürettiriyoruz.” 

*Başkanlar kullanıyor* 

Montblanc dolma kalemlerinde her kişiliğe göre bir ürünün bulunduğuna dikkat çeken Tornieporth, şunları anlattı: “Dünyada ABD Başkanı Barack Obama, Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy de dahil olmak üzere bütün politikacılar bizim kalemlerimizi kullanıyor. ünemli bir anlaşma imzalandığında ülkeler arasında Montblanc'la imza atılıyor.” 

*Bilgisayara yenik düşmedik değerli yatırım aracı olduk* 

MONTBLANC kalemlerinin koleksiyonerler için önemli tutku olduğunu kaydeden Sönke Tornieporth, “On beş yıl önce alınan bir dolmakalem şu anda çok iyi değer kazanmış durumda. Dövize ve borsaya yatırıma göre daha güvenli ve daha fazla getirisi var” dedi. Tornieporth, 105 yaşında olan firmanın sadece kalem değil, mücevher, saat, çanta ve aksesuvar satışı da yaptığını hatırlatarak, şunları söyledi: “Montblanc'ın bilgisayara yenik düştüğünü söyleyenler var ama bu böyle olmadı. Bizim kalemlerimizi alanlar için yazı bir fonksiyon değil, onlar için tutku. üzel limitli üretimlerimiz var. Gandhi kalemi gibi. Bunlar hayırseverlik işlerinde de kullanılıyor. Kadınlar da eşleri için mağazalarımıza hediye almaya geliyorlardı. Biz de onlara göre de bir şeyler yapalım dedik. Kadınlara yönelik yazım setleri oluşturduk. Daha sonra mücevher, deri ve aksesuvarlar geldi.” 

*En pahalısı 730 bin dolar* 

MONTBLANC ve Van Cleef&Arpels'in birlikte tasarlayıp sınırlı sayıda ürettikleri “Gizemli şaheser”i (Mystery Masterpiece) 730 bin dolarlık fiyatıyla bugüne kadar üretilenler arasında en pahalı kalem olarak gösteriliyor. Kuyumculuk sanatının en şaşırtıcı koleksiyon örneği olarak gösterilen “Gizemli şaheser”in her biri 840 pırlantadan oluşuyor ve her birinde Van Cleef&Arpels patentinde 20 karatlık “Gizli” bir taşın yer aldığı belirtiliyor. Pırlanta aksamlı Gizemli şaheser'in yakut, safir ve zümrütten oluşan üç varyasyonu var. 

*Gül, saat, kol düğmesi ve kalemini kullanıyor* 

Efsanevi Montblanc dolmakalemlerinin Türkiye'deki ünlü kullanıcılarının başında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül geliyor. Gül, kol saati ve kol düğmelerini de bu markadan tercih ediyor. 

Montblanc'ın Türkiye'deki dağıtıcısı Rotap'ın verdiği bilgilere göre, Abdullah Gül, üzel Kalem Müdürü'ne aldırdığı Montblanc ürünlerinden 2 bin Euro'luk saat, 150 Euro'luk kol düğmesi ve 350 Euro'luk kalem kullanıyor. 

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ise Montblanc'ın sadece dolmakalemini tercih ediyor. 

*'Meisterstück' Guinness Rekorlar Kitabı'nda* 

MONTBLANC'ın Diamond adı verilen serisinde, saat, kol düğmesi ve 'Meisterstück dolmakalem' bulunuyor. Meisterstück dolmakalem Guiness Rekorlar Kitabı'na dünyanın en kıymetli dolmakalemi olarak geçmiş. ürün 'pave' tabir edilen bir teknikle 4 bin 654 tane tamamen lekesiz ve en üst kalite sertifikalı siyah pırlantayla bezenmiş. Pırlantalar toplam 17 karat ve mücevher ustaları bu taşları 56 adet büyük pırlantadan 6 aylı bir çalışmayla keserek elde etmiş. Koleksiyonerlere ve meraklılarına hitap eden ürünün etiket fiyatı ise 125 bin Euro. 

*Avrupa'nın en yüksek dağının adını taşıyor* 

DOLMAKALEMLERİN halka yaygınlaştırılmasını amaçlayan Hamburglu Alman bir kırtasiyeci olan Claus Johannes Voss, 1906 yılında yanına bir bankacı Christian Lausen ve bir mühendisi Wilhelm Dziambor'u da alarak mürekkep hazneli dolmakalem imalatına başladı. şirketin kuruluş yıllarındaki adı 'Simplo Dolmakalem'di. 1910'da kapaktaki kırmızı renk, 6 yuvarlak köşeli beyaz bir yıldızla değiştirildi. Bir toplantıda kapağın tepesindeki yıldız, bir dağın zirvesindeki buzula benzetilince, kalemlere Avrupa'nın en yüksek dağı Montblanc'ın ismi verildi. şirketin efsane haline gelen “Meisterstück” (usta işi) markalı dolmakalemlerinin üretimi 1924'te başladı. 1986'da “Montblanc The Art of Writing” sloganı ilk kez kullanıldı. 

HüRRİYET

(www.ekoayrinti.com)

----------

